# Deck cargo on the MV 'Dunedin Star' - wrecked Namibia 1942



## robin.stobbs (May 1, 2012)

G'day all,

On researching references to various ships attending the stranding of the 'Dunedin Star' on the Namibian 'Skeleton Coast' in 1942 I came across a reference to a "RAF high speed boat' carried as deck cargo on this ship. There is a not too good photograph of this in Jeff Dawson's book "Dead Reckoning" showing the bows of this boat in which one can see the RAF roundel and behind this - very indistinct - the numerals '56' or '86'. Another pic shows the boat stowed athwartships forward of the aft hatches and aft of the deckhouse but this is too indistinct to see any detail.

There is also a reference to this in John Marsh's book "Skeleton Coast" - the website has this:
SKELETON COAST by John H Marsh COPYRIGHT Chapter 23 -- rank: 939 ... had gone. A large highspeed R.A.F. crash launch, worth 16,000 Pounds sterling, which had been ... to the wreck without delay, together with a motor launch, to have another shot at saving the plane ...
Last Modified Date:	2012-07-20 12:00:32 SAST
Do***ent Size:	18206
Do***ent Path:	http://www.rapidttp.co.za/skeleton/1/chap23.html

Does anyone have any idea what 'RAF high speed boat' this was? It would, of course, have been smashed to pieces as the 'Dunedin Star' broke up in the months following her stranding. Would the cargo manifest still be available somewhere?

Regards,
Robin


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

It was a RAF 60ft GSP/ASR, not exactly a fast launch but one of the best craft ( Perkins 6cy triple screw) ever designed and built, still a few around in civilian hand's.


----------



## robin.stobbs (May 1, 2012)

*60ft Pinnace*

Well, well! It just goes to show - ask in the right place and somebody who knows what he's talking about is sure to come up with the answer. Very many thanks. Would I be correct in presuming that the pinnace I'm after is No:56 (with two pics) on this website: http://www.asrmcs-club.com/boatswebsite/pin60gsmk2.html
And could the pics just / might / possibly be of '56' being prepared for shipping out on the 'Dunedin Star' in 1942????

Thanks again 'chadburn' - I'm gonna sleep well tonight!
Robin


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I am afraid I cannot give you the positive answer's you seek on your last query but it's highly likely that the launch would have been shipped with it's launching cradle if it was heading for a newly opened Base.


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Old HMS Conway chap who died a year or two ago was apprentice on her. If he had lived he would have had all the facts.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The rescue of the Crew of the Dunedin Star is one Hell of a story and well worth a read.


----------



## robin.stobbs (May 1, 2012)

*Story of the stranding of the 'Dunedin Star'*

Indeed it is an amazing story 'chadburn'. I came across it by accident while looking for details and history of the South African Irvin and Johnson trawler "Nerine" that was responsible for the capture of the first known to science coelacanth off East London in 1938. She became a minesweeper trawler, HMSAS "Nerine", during the war and was one of the many vessels set to attempt rescue of passengers and crew from the "Dunedin Star" and later, removal of what stores and cargo that could be salvaged. John Marsh's book "Skeleton Coast" and Jeff Dawson's "Dead Reckoning" are both listed on Amazon.co.uk.

Regards,
Robin


----------



## robin.stobbs (May 1, 2012)

chadburn said:


> I am afraid I cannot give you the positive answer's you seek on your last query but it's highly likely that the launch would have been shipped with it's launching cradle if it was heading for a newly opened Base.


Thanks, but no worries. I'm clutching the proverbial straw by latching onto '56'! My concern was to know what sort of "high speed launch" was being referred to in the accounts of the 'Dunedin Star' - and that you answered for me. Thanks again.

Regards,
Robin


----------



## robin.stobbs (May 1, 2012)

sidsal said:


> Old HMS Conway chap who died a year or two ago was apprentice on her. If he had lived he would have had all the facts.


The story of my life 'sidsal'! When researching for people involved in the "coelacanth story" - the so-called 'second one' caught off the Comoro Islands and 'fishjacked' to South Africa in a SAAF Dakota - I attempted to contact the one living person who could give me first-hand details of some events of this period. Well, cutting a long story very short, after three years of frustrating searches through addresses in England, Scotland and Canada, I finally traced the lady concerned only to find that she had died just a couple of months before my letter arrived!

I think it's this kind of personal luck (?) that has not yet bestowed on me the fortunes that so many others manage to get on our Lottery!! :-(

Regards,
Robin


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

Of possible interest in regards RAF crash boats & Dunedin Star. They the seriously fast ones were designed by T.E. Lawrence & a partner. The UK MOD were not keen on them (they were apparently the first with planing (sic) hulls) so I believe they, El Lawrence & partner sold the design to the US. When WW2 commenced MOD started buying from the US..... oh so governmental. Anyway I know one of them, if not the last has been recently restored & now is in the RAF museum. There are some great reads as to wrecks on the Skeleton Coast some in the early 1900's where the crew were snatched & sold or murdered.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

If I were you Robin I would drop a PM to AHoltham who is a member of this Site he is a bit of a guru on RAF Launches. In regard's to the incident itself and the story of the rescue, the overland rescue party was certainly manned with people with the "Can Do" attitude, bearing in mind the number of setback's it was quite a feat to get to the Wreck's remote location and bring the Crew safely back.


----------

